# Can we please...



## Teflon Billy (Jul 13, 2006)

...fix the damn WotC banner?

I'm still getting that goddam scrollbar.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Jul 13, 2006)

*Ha$bro Strikes Again*

True dat. It's irritating me as well.

-Samir


----------



## genshou (Jul 13, 2006)

I have never even seen the offending banner.  WotC runs their ads through ad.doubleclick.net, which my internet has been set to block all connections to.

What annoys me is the fact that it will hang on trying to load the banner and not load the rest of the page sometimes.


----------



## Henry (Jul 13, 2006)

Appears to have been fixed (at least, in 1024 x 768, anyway).


----------



## Arnwyn (Jul 13, 2006)

No.

My eyes are still bleeding over in Rules and General (at 1024 x 768).


----------



## diaglo (Jul 13, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> I have never even seen the offending banner.  WotC runs their ads through ad.doubleclick.net, which my internet has been set to block all connections to.
> 
> What annoys me is the fact that it will hang on trying to load the banner and not load the rest of the page sometimes.




i lose a lot of image files. even the file to load the reply button or quote button or... every image file on the site basically while it tries to get the WotC banner.

it is highly annoying.


----------



## genshou (Jul 13, 2006)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i lose a lot of image files. even the file to load the reply button or quote button or... every image file on the site basically while it tries to get the WotC banner.
> 
> it is highly annoying.



Yep.  I'd disable that function and just deal with the ads if I had the password to get into the internet settings.


----------



## Henry (Jul 13, 2006)

OK, Gang, any better?

I turned both banners to "default.gif" - but I figure it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out which forum you're in. 

If anyone sees any problems resulting from my little kluge, let me know.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jul 13, 2006)

Yep, better for me at least. No more bleeding eyes, even in General and Rules!


----------



## genshou (Jul 13, 2006)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i lose a lot of image files. even the file to load the reply button or quote button or... every image file on the site basically while it tries to get the WotC banner.
> 
> it is highly annoying.



Hmm, actually looking at my activity logs, the ad is the only item out of a possible 63 that does not load when viewing this thread.  So apparently I'm having no problems loading any other images right now.

When using Yahoo! Mail, however, it totally hangs because of all the ad sites it's trying to load, that I have blocked.


----------



## Greylock (Jul 14, 2006)

Teflon Billy has saved us again! Thank you, Telfon Billy!


----------



## BOZ (Jul 14, 2006)

TB winnar!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 14, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Teflon Billy has saved us again! Thank you, Telfon Billy!




I think Henry actually saved us


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jul 14, 2006)

I use Firefox extensions

Adblock >> Adblock iframe >> http://ad.doubleclick.net/adi/N339.enworld.org/


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

I still have problems with that banner being too big, they've never gone away for me, quite annoying.


----------

